# New old kit - any info about it?



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Well I just "collected" the following of my father - been hiding in his shed for a long while and since I am now the one with the camera he has passed the kit on to me to clutter up my room 
:

Praktica TL5B - came inside a leather and plastic protection holder - really nice wish Canon made one!
Pentacon auto 1.8/50
Yoighander Bessa 1
A slide projector with screen - still works as well and just needs a clean up (some parts of the screen are a little rusty)

as well as 2 light meters and 2 rolls of unused film for the SLR

So anyone got any info on these cameras? I am afraid that the old camera kit is an alien world to me.


----------



## lostprophet (Jul 2, 2008)

run away from it!!!!!!!


----------



## dinodan (Jul 2, 2008)

Yoighander?  That would be Voigtlander.


----------



## Overread (Jul 2, 2008)

Well it was written in some fancy font 

and I can't get away LP - I have the photography bug bad (if it helps I blame you partly - all those great shots seen - I must get "as good as" now!)


----------



## JC1220 (Jul 2, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.praktica-users.com/index2.html

Have fun!


----------



## compur (Jul 2, 2008)

A manual for your Praktica is here.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 2, 2008)

You might even like that 50/1.8 Pentacon lens!

The Praktica was a decent camera coming from the former East Germany.  Built like a tank, practically indestructible, it was the favorite camera of the Eastern Bloc photographers, myself included. However, I never had the pleasure of owning one, I owned a Russian Zenit B. The Pentacon lens was a good lens, only second to the Domiplan, IMHO.

The Bessa 1 was an inexpensive folder, usually found with the Vaskar, Helomar or the Skopar lens. The latter is considered to be the better lens. What lens do you have on that camera?


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)

just the pentacon lens - there is also an extender for it (which I forgot about) that has never been used.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 3, 2008)

Sorry, I meant to say "what lens do you have on the Bessa 1?".


----------



## Overread (Jul 3, 2008)

Voigtlander Vaskar 1:4,5/105
and that is it - I think there are some filters for it as well somewhere


----------

